# Eastern grim reaper



## Roger seitzmeir (Oct 21, 2016)

Hello, am getting an eastern bmx grim reaper frame today among a pile of frames and parts that i bought. Can anybody tell me anything about it? I have no idea whether to keep it and build it up or to just sell it. I will post pics by tonight, i know nothing about bmx bikes, last time i rode one was racing my mongoose in 83. Havent kept up with any of it. Thanks
Roger


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 21, 2016)

Eastern makes a good bike,  they also recently remade the "grim reaper".  Being a older one, I have to ask is Titanium?!  Her e is a link to the new model, perhaps it will help. http://easternbikes.com/frames/grim-reaper-8/


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Oct 21, 2016)

Thanks, i doubt its titanium because it has rust on it from what i could tell. It is older i believe. Will post pics tonight. Can i tell by the serial number?


----------



## CrazyDave (Oct 21, 2016)

My pal is a Eastern dealer, I am pretty sure we can figure it out with a serial and a pic.


----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Oct 21, 2016)




----------



## Roger seitzmeir (Oct 21, 2016)

Looks like 70702


----------

